# Vacation rental near Toronto



## makiz63 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am travelling to Toronto in November on a fact finding mission. I would like to rent an apartment or house in a town near toronto about 30 minutes from the city of toronto.

I cant seem to find these on the internet. Are there some websites you would recommend where I can find some vacation rentals. The budget we have is up to CAD700 per week for 2 people

Are there any other activities we can do - we were thinking of the CN Tower, Niagara Falls.

How cold is it early November.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

I cant seem to find these on the internet. Are there some websites you would recommend where I can find some vacation rentals. The budget we have is up to CAD700 per week for 2 people

try mls.ca - or it could be msl - I always get these mixed up!!!!!

Are there any other activities we can do - we were thinking of the CN Tower, Niagara Falls
that's all I have done as well - in November, probably find a nice warm bar/restaurant!!

How cold is it early November. - Its chilly & might have snow - decent warm coat, gloves, scarf & hat.

Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE]

also log onto trip advisor -= they might have some useful info

www.seetorontonow.com

www.toronto.com

regards Fiona


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Pls use the SEARCH function on this site using words such as "apartment rentals in Toronto" or "Accomodations in Toronto" and you shall find a wealth of information discussed many a times on this forum. 

I know Mississauga is a good area to live in that is 30 mins from Toronto. 

Good Luck.


----------

